
Interesting Data Engineering Papers - charlysl
https://github.com/jarikoi/interesting-papers
======
thinkersilver
It would be nice if there was a readme for this repository. Like these AI and
speaker recognition examples [1],[2].

[1] [https://github.com/wq2012/awesome-
diarization](https://github.com/wq2012/awesome-diarization)

[2] [https://github.com/terryum/awesome-deep-learning-
papers](https://github.com/terryum/awesome-deep-learning-papers)

------
mgradowski
As someone who goes to college to study data engineering this year, I'd say
it's a quite impressive collection but I have no idea where to start
(readme.md is empty). I hope it will be a useful resource in the future.

~~~
charlysl
OP here; check this out for some context about the papers and to help you
prioritize what to read first (look under Readings, the links are to the
papers):
[http://kevincrook.com/ucb/ucb_w205_2017_fall.html](http://kevincrook.com/ucb/ucb_w205_2017_fall.html)

You may also want to have a look at the awesome slides:
[http://kevincrook.com/ucb/slides/UCB_W205_Student_Slides.zip](http://kevincrook.com/ucb/slides/UCB_W205_Student_Slides.zip)

There is also more recent material, with different and more recent readings
that you might also be interested in, but I prefer 2017, which is what I
linked to above, seems more thorough and deeper:
[http://kevincrook.com/ucb/ucb.html](http://kevincrook.com/ucb/ucb.html)

~~~
mgradowski
Looks great, thank you very much. I posted a link to your reply under an issue
on GitHub.

------
michaelmior
Looks to be a great collection but is mostly likely violating a number of
copyrights. Probably not likely much will happen though I'm guessing.

------
triplee
Now this is good content. Thank you!

